# Infrarot unter Ubuntu



## cmyk-vienna (3. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich habe vor kurzem einen alten WinME-Laptop geplättet und mich mal in Linux-Gefilde vorgewagt. Die Installation selbst war unglaublich komfortabel.
Ein kleines Problem ist allerdings übriggeblieben. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich die Infrarotschnittstelle zum Laufen bringe. Die Anleitungen, die ich im Internet gefunden habe, behandeln meistens das Thema IR-Verbindung zum Handy zwecks Internetverbindung. So kompliziert muß es überhaupt nicht werden. Ich möchte lediglich die Fotos, die am Handy sind, zum Computer übertragen. 
Diese Anleitung habe ich verwendet: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Infrarot
Allerdings bringt das Discovery Log kein Ergebnis. 
Weiß da jemand Rat?

Versionsinfo: Ubuntu 6.06 auf IBM Thinkpad (Interne IR-Schnittstelle)


----------

